# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Tài liệu học lập trình phay tiện OKUMA hệ OSP

## laodai

Bộ 2 tài liệu hướng dẫn lập trình và vận hành máy CNC OKUMA hệ osp giúp cung cấp đầy đủ kiến thức để làm việc với hệ máy CNC này. Một số nơi tại Việt Nam nhập các máy cũ OKUMA của Nhật Bản về phục vụ cho gia công sản xuất, người vận hành phải được training mới có thể làm việc được.

*Tài liệu phay:* Phay OKUMA

----------

